# GSW (Penetrating Trauma) Treatment Class - Denver, Colorado



## Molon Labe (Nov 6, 2008)

This class will include the Tactical Combat Casualty Care Guidelines for Care Under Fire, Tactical Field Care, Human Factors and some High Threat Extraction (Drags and Carries). There will be hands on training with Tourniquets, Hemostatic Agents, and Wound Packing. If you are interested please PM as I do not have a registration site up yet for this training. Include your name and email. I will put your name on the roster to hold the spot. Once my IT guy gets back in town, I will put a registration site up and have you register and pay. This class will be limited to 16 people. If there is enough interest I will try to get some better days and times (weekends and evenings). The first two classes are shown below. Any questions let me know. Thanks

Location: Gander Mountain - Thornton (104th and Grant)
Date: May 4, 2009
Time: 1200-1600
Cost: $65

Location: Gander Mountain - Thornton (104th and Grant)
Date: May 4, 2009
Time: 1600-2000
Cost: $65


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd love to take the course. I'd be there if I lived closer.


----------

